#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  Showtec Star sky pro dj 2x1m black cloth, rgb leds incl controller

## admin

Star Sky Pro Dj

2x1m Black Cloth, RGB LEDs incl controller

 Molton fabric with velcro
 Including DMX controller and carrying bag
 10 Pre-programmed patterns
 DMX, auto & sound controlled

 The Star Sky Pro Dj is a very useful tool for mobile DJs. It has not only wonderful color
mixing, but also helps to cover all mess of cables around your DJ deck. The 2,2x1m curtain has multiple operation modes: DMX 512, auto-run, music control and master/slave operation. It helps you to make your DJ booth look nice and professional. The curtain has a velcro strip and a velcro tape is included to mount on any surface. It is equipped with super bright RGB 3-in-1 LEDs which can mix colors smooth and seamlessly. The curtain is made of heavy duty fire retardant cloth (SGS certified). The set is complete with controller and a carry bag for convenient transport.

Specifications
Curtain
Curtain material: Flame retardant molton
Curtain size: 2200 x 1000 mm
Light source: 24 pcs 5mm super bright RGB LEDs
LED lifetime: 80,000 hours
Data connector: 4-pin
Curtain color: Black
Curtain net weight: 4.0 kg

Controller (incl powerbox)
Control: DMX, Auto, Sound, Master/Slave
Program: 10 patterns with speed, dim and strobe control
DMX channels: 3/7
DMX connector: 3P XLR
Data connector: 4-pole
Controller color: Matt black 
Input voltage: 100-240V AC 50/60Hz
Power consumption: 9W max.
Controller box size: 191 x 160 x 41 mm (LxWxH)
Net weight: 1 kg
Lees meer over de Showtec Star sky pro dj 2x1m black cloth, rgb leds incl controller

----------

